# speed tarnishing?



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I'll be getting a brass horn and want it to look old and tarnished for the Big Dance. My ghastly glaze makes great fake tarnish but I don't want to coat this thing in shellac, I want to be able to polish it back up afterwards without having to strip it. Does anyone know how to tarnish brass quickly?


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Ammonia - put the brass horn in a sealed box with some ammonia on a rag. Keep an eye on it at hourly intervals until you get the patina you want. Overnight will really tarnish it.

You can also use salt and vinegar but they take longer.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Right, what fritz said. And do keep an eye on it.

By the way, where did you get your horn?


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Horn...tarnish...buffing..so many dirty comments I could make, but I'll keep it G-rated, folks.


----------

